# done and dusted - תם ונשלם?



## airelibre

Just wondering if these two expressions are equivalent, or if they have different meanings/usage patterns. Any thoughts?


----------



## amikama

I'm not familiar with the English expression, but if it means that something is finally over/completed, then yes, תם ונשלם would be an equivalent expression in Hebrew (at least in meaning, not sure as for usage).


----------



## airelibre

I think there might be a sense of "finally" done with "done and dusted" but I think the primary connotation is that something is well and truly complete or maybe complete to a high standard. 

Literally I guess it refers to dusting and polishing an object or a room after it's ready, just to make it "extra ready" and spotless.

Example: My homework is done and dusted and now I can focus on other things. 

שיעורי הבית שלי תמו ונשלמו ועכשיו אני יכול להתמקד על דברים אחרים.

Is that a natural use of the phrase?

I guess the exact connotations might be slightly different but since they're not very strong connotations, both phrases probably just serve as fun synonyms for "completed".


----------



## amikama

airelibre said:


> Example: My homework is done and dusted and now I can focus on other things.
> 
> שיעורי הבית שלי תמו ונשלמו ועכשיו אני יכול להתמקד על דברים אחרים.
> 
> Is that a natural use of the phrase?


Not a very natural use... In this case I'd say something like שיעורי הבית שלי גמורים/מוכנים or סיימתי את כל שיעורי הבית שלי.

שיעורי הבית שלי תמו ונשלמו might work in other contexts, for example when I won't be given homework any more, or if it took me some effort/time to do it.

More examples of תם ונשלם:

תם ונשלם המו"מ לשיפור תנאי ההעסקה של העובדים.
תמה ונשלמה חופשת הקיץ - מחר חוזרים ללימודים!
מסע הייסורים שלו תם ונשלם, והוא הלך לעולם שכולו טוב (=מת).



PS: להתמקד בדברים אחרים is better (להתמקד על דברים אחרים isn't wrong, but its meaning is slightly different.)


----------



## airelibre

amikama said:


> Not a very natural use... In this case I'd say something like שיעורי הבית שלי גמורים/מוכנים or סיימתי את כל שיעורי הבית שלי.
> 
> שיעורי הבית שלי תמו ונשלמו might work in other contexts, for example when I won't be given homework any more, or if it took me some effort/time to do it.
> 
> More examples of תם ונשלם:
> 
> תם ונשלם המו"מ לשיפור תנאי ההעסקה של העובדים.
> תמה ונשלמה חופשת הקיץ - מחר חוזרים ללימודים!
> מסע הייסורים שלו תם ונשלם, והוא הלך לעולם שכולו טוב (=מת).
> 
> 
> 
> PS: להתמקד בדברים אחרים is better (להתמקד על דברים אחרים isn't wrong, but its meaning is slightly different.)


צודק, תודה. השפעה של אנגלית...


----------



## origumi

But "done and dusted" usually refers to decision taking while *תם ונשלם* to actual making... if I understand correctly the English expression.
So *חתום וגמור* may be more accurate.


----------



## airelibre

I don't think there's anything that makes it to do with decision making in particular, although that is a possible use of it. It's an emphatic way of saying that something a little bit difficult is done once and for all.


----------



## origumi

OK, maybe I took too literally the term "dusted" as in drying-out the ink.


----------



## airelibre

origumi said:


> OK, maybe I took too literally the term "dusted" as in drying-out the ink.


Not quite sure what you mean. Dusting has to do with adding or removing dust. Am I missing a connection between dusting and drying?


----------



## origumi

Of what I know, dusting means here powdering the ink (or the seal's wax?) to make it dry when finishing to write a contract.


----------



## airelibre

Yes, it seems you're absolutely right: Know your English: What is the meaning and origin of ‘done and dusted’?


----------

